# Congestion



## bpalmeros (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi, we have a 7 month old cockapoo has been having yellow Nasal discharge for the past week, trouble breathing and wet cough, vet gave us antibiotics but he is still looking the same for the past three days. Anybody else has had a similar experience with their puppies ? How long does a cold last in puppies? How can I help to ease the congestion? Thanks


----------

